# Biete Buch "SPS-Programmierung mit IEC 61131-3"



## snowbda (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

von John und Tiegelkamp. 3 Auflage.
Buch ist im super Zustand, da kaum gelesen.
Möchte dafür 30 Euro inkl. versicherten Versand haben.

Gruß,
snowbda


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2010)

snowbda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von John und Tiegelkamp. 3 Auflage.
> Buch ist im super Zustand, da kaum gelesen.
> ...


 

Hallo, hast du bitte die Buchnummer.
Habe, falls es aktuell ist, evtl. Interesse.


----------



## snowbda (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo, das ist diese Auflage, wie oben erwähnt, sieht aus wie Neu.


http://www.bol.de/shop/home/suchart...BN3-540-66445-9/ID3085304.html?jumpId=3295078

Kann das Buch als Büchersendung verschicken (-2,50 Euro), aber versichert iwird wohl sicherer sein.


----------



## snowbda (10 Februar 2010)

Preisupdate
25 Euro inkl. versicherten Versand.


----------



## MatMer (12 Februar 2010)

du hast eine PN


----------



## snowbda (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das Buch ist verkauft!


----------

